# Pinarello Lifestyle Clothing



## proy (Sep 7, 2004)

Some of the "Lifestyle" clothing on the Pinarello website looks very cool:

http://www.pinarellolifestyle.com/

But I've not been able to track down anyone in the US who carries any real quantities of their stuff.

Any leads would be appreciated.

cheers
PRoy


----------



## Luis Poessy (Oct 4, 2006)

I've found some of the Pinarello clothing on ebay. But youre right, I have yet to find an authorized Pinarello dealer that carries Pinarello clothing. Kinda sucks!


----------



## proy (Sep 7, 2004)

DavidSmith said:


> How to dress like a POSER in 3 easy lessons...



I thought it was one easy lesson. A little like your guide to becoming an internet wanker.


----------

